# Paxil: High Dose Led Me To Severe Psychosis



## Aoc153 (Dec 22, 2006)

Until about a year ago I suffered from pretty heavy social anxiety disorder. I went to see a therapist, and she recommended I go to my doctor to get a prescription for an SSRI.

I was prescribed Paxil and started out with 10mg, but became impatient after two weeks with absolutely no results (even though the doctor said it would take 3-4 weeks). I moved up to 20 mg, and didn't feel much at first. Then all of the sudden a week later it hit me. Nearly ALL of my social anxiety was obliterated. I gave a presentation for a class, and I wasn't even freaking out, something I never thought would happen. I really improved my relationships that I had with friends from my pre-S.A.D. days... I was finally able to just relax and talk to somebody.

I felt so incredibly great on 20mg, I decided I had to see what 30mg was like. That was where I went wrong. The 30mg dose was far too powerful. It completely erased all my anxiety, BUT it also erased all of my other emotions. I didn't care about anything, and my life started spinning out of control. I didn't have the capacity to feel guilt or worry about how everything in my life was falling apart, and I did a lot of things I regret. (Psychosis = a mental state often described as involving a "loss of contact with reality")

Finally when things started getting way out of hand, I quit taking Paxil cold turkey. Big mistake. My brain felt like absolute mush for days, I couldn't concentrate and I had an obnoxious "buzz" (in a bad way, though) feeling pounding in my head all day. Also, hardly a week after I stopped taking it my social anxiety came back with nearly as much force as it had before. 

I now take a 10mg dose, which I've finally realized is a good compromise. It's still pretty effective, and I don't have to sacrifice losing other emotions to eliminate my anxiety.

Be careful when weighing the pros and cons of medication and doseage.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

the effective and normal dose range is 20 to 50 but as you mention there can be risks in upping the dose quickly
you probably wont get much help, other than placebo effect from a dose of less than 20

you may do better on some other SSRI antidepressant, perhaps paxil doesnt really suit you, generic prozac is as good as the other SSRI types


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow, that sucks. Maybe too large of an increase too quickly caused you to go hypomanic, or even full-blown manic (which is generally associated with psychosis).

At least you got to live without social anxiety for a short period of time. Oh well.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

30mgs isnt much for regular paxil, Im on 80mgs.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

Noca said:


> 30mgs isnt much for regular paxil, Im on 80mgs.


for sa ,20mg is the suitable amount. 
noca ,u maybe only depression.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's not psychosis, a psychotic person is sure that he's in reality and sane but really isn't. He wouldn't even tell afterward he had an episode. It sounds more like deep depression and derealization. I had something like after 3 days on just 5 mg. I started again a week later on 2.5mg and went much better, 3 weeks later now I'm on a little less than 5mg and getting the wanted effect.

BTW: you kinda messed with your dosage also instead of following directions...

For those who says that below 20 is placebo effect, it's possible for some people to be more sensitive to drugs or that's a damn good placebo effect I have right now after 3 weeks. 8)


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds like Paxil isn't the right medication for you. You should tell your doctor about this episode and consider switching to a different SSRI or other antidepressant.


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

What you described doesn't sound like psychosis. You would have hallucinations or bizzare delusions. At the right dose SSRI's are are great Anti-Worry drugs, they stop you worrying about irrational fears. But too much (the amount depends on you.) can stop you worrying or caring about things that are important.

Its really good you recognized it pretty early. Its not something the doctors look for-especially when its working so well on your social anxiety. I defeniletly think with these meds more is not always better.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

30 mgs of paxil tended to make me feel like a windsock, the emotional air was just blowing thru my mind. Really blank emotionally.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was on 50mg at one time (three years ago). 

I am down to 20mg - was down to 10mg over the holidays.

Doses are different for everyone. :stu


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I was on 30mg for about six months, but it just felt like it was too much. I wasn't psychotic or anything, but it just felt like it wasn't right. I reduced my dosage to 15mg by breaking the pills in half, which also reduced my cost by half.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been on 20mg of Paxil or Seroxat as it's called here for 4 months and it does **** all for me. I'll either be moving up to 30mg or trying something different soon.

I've heard some bad things about Paxil, I know if I forget to take it for more than 36 hours or so I feel like absolute ****. Hope it's not too bad if I have to come off it.


----------



## InOttawa (Jan 14, 2008)

Toscy. If it hasnt worked for your SA after 4 months maybe its not the right drug for you. But you could try raising the dosage.
Paxil does wonders for me. But my brother prefers Effexor and my sister Celexa. They have a lot of success with that.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

My dr. has prescribed me paxil at 30mg, but i haven't gotten it filled..due to extreme fear. I keep hearing all these horror stories about paxil, and i'm scared to take that risk. I got my klonopin again though.

....I got to think about being on paxil. I know every persons experience is different, but i'm still scared. Zoloft almost killed me when i stoped taking them. It was hell. When i stoped taking klonopin..nothing happened. 

*sighs* I hate that i have to depend of drugs just to function in this world.


----------



## quick_recovery (Jul 18, 2007)

if your getting psychosis you really need to stop taking it... oke

Among the symptoms of Paxil overdose, the most common are nausea, vomiting, tremors, seizures, agitation, drowsiness, hyperactivity, enlarged pupils. If you have any of these symptoms or have reason to believe you are suffering from an overdose with this drug, please contact at once your personal health care specialist or go to the nearest hospital to seek emergency medical attention. *Please consult your personal health care specialist immediately to investigate and establish the causes, and determine the appropriate course of action.*

Remember paxil is not effective for everyone, thus there are several alternatives. Im using lexapro at the moment and dont get any of the side effects i was getting with paxil.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*sigh* I quit Paxil a week ago (decreased dosage from 20mg to 10mg for a few days, then stopped altogether) because I didn't really notice much of a difference, and I hated the inability to orgasm (wouldn't be so bad if my libido had decreased with it as well). On 10mg/day I was able to orgasm (with difficulty but at least I could). So maybe I should just start taking Paxil again, I've still got a couple weeks worth prescription left.

I'm reluctant to go back to my doctor to ask him about trying something else, because I'm afraid he be upset with me for quitting without consulting him first. And I really don't want to have to rely on medication, but I'm getting those brain zaps and they are pretty aggravating.


----------



## lilBlaze (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh thank goodness, I thought I was the only one. I was put on Paxil about 12 yrs ago at 20mg stayed on it til I got pregnant with my son 6 yrs ago and was weaned off of it by my doctor. After a few yrs and a nervous breakdown, they put me on everything under the moon. After about a yr of craziness, I asked a shrink to put me back on Paxil. started at 10 went to 20 and now I'm on 30mg. I've stopped caring about anything. I don't worry much but I also couldn't care less about anything else. I've gained massive amounts of weight (about 40lbs in under a yr) and I also have cravings for Beer. Just want to drink it all the time. It's affecting my life, my job, my son. I'm going to see my family doctor next week and going to talk to him about this. It's just crappy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lilBlaze said:


> Oh thank goodness, I thought I was the only one. I was put on Paxil about 12 yrs ago at 20mg stayed on it til I got pregnant with my son 6 yrs ago and was weaned off of it by my doctor. After a few yrs and a nervous breakdown, they put me on everything under the moon. After about a yr of craziness, I asked a shrink to put me back on Paxil. started at 10 went to 20 and now I'm on 30mg. I've stopped caring about anything. I don't worry much but I also couldn't care less about anything else. I've gained massive amounts of weight (about 40lbs in under a yr) and I also have cravings for Beer. Just want to drink it all the time. It's affecting my life, my job, my son. I'm going to see my family doctor next week and going to talk to him about this. It's just crappy.


I am glad you were taken off of it while expecting!

I have never had cravings for beer, but I know the calming effect. You should not be drinking beer, though - that could be a whole other problem. You may need to actually go up in Paxil if that is the case.

I was at 50mg during my worst periods. I have been at 20 for several years now...I am tempted to go down to 15, but I am afraid to do it. I have not gone up to 30 for almost a year so that is a triumph for me.

The weight gain is normal - I run 24 miles a week and still gained 40. I was down 20 of those for a while.


----------



## peytonfarquar (Feb 8, 2011)

Doing things you regret because of loss of emotion would not equal psychosis. Psychosis is more severe. You won't even make sense in conversation (speak random words) and can't interact with the world on a basic level because you are so disoriented. Psychotic people pretty much need constant monitoring.

I've been on Paxil 10mg to 40mg. Hasn't done anything of note. I could even still orgasm no problem. The only thing keeping me from saying they are sugar pills is the withdrawal symptoms. Even these aren't _that_ bad. I got the brain buzzes others speak of but not the zaps. I quit cold turkey from 40mg last week. My body seems quite resistent to these medications in general so far, but I am just beginning on this search for a working cocktail. The only thing the other pills do is make me drowsy. The absence of significant emotion and prevalence of apathy that others speak of when on Paxil is currently my basal condition anyway. I guess I need a pill to GIVE me emotions.


----------



## Lateralus88 (Jun 28, 2013)

Following a nervous breakdown in 2005, I started taking Aropax as a last resort once I had tried EVERYTHING I could to quell my social anxiety. I've suffered from SAD ever since I can remember and I didn't seek help until I was 25 yrs old in 2005. At the age of 20 I began night clubbing and was introduced to Ecstacy. What began as an absolute connection with everyone and everything around me, ended in my anxiety taking a turn for the worst in 2005. 

I started on 20mg which I stayed on for 6 or so years. I immediately felt so incredibly good that I'd forgotten about any anxiety I had and became wreckless with my social life and occasional recreational drug take again as well. I came back to being grounded again eventually and continued the Aropax since. 

I was never able to study any courses I wanted before the Aropax. I had dreams I wanted to achieve but couldn't find a way to concentrate with anxiety or just simply get through class interactions or a speech before the meds.

Last year I graduated as a police officer and I have recently received my first ranking after one year in the force. Not easily I might add, the road to glory is a rocky road!

With the added stress of the job, my SAD has returned acutely in over the past weeks. After trying numerous amino acid supplements without much result, I am desperate again for improvement to quell anxiety and depression. I have just increased my dose to 30mg and seeing my doctor tomorrow. I'm considering I may have to try different meds to the Aropax. The only other meds I've tried is Effexor which I had a really terrible reaction to, incredibly fast heart rate, nausea etc.

I feel like such a burden on my gorgeous partner who is the most beautiful man. I know it hurts him to see me struggling and upset and he feels helpless. Much of the time I usually try to resolve things without speaking to him because I just don't want to hurt him. What he says to me is right though, I shouldn't bottle it up because it will only get worse. 

Going to work at the moment is sooooooooooo stressful because of the massive social factor in a large and busy police station. The situation reminds me of being in high school. The bullying and immature culture is tough with SAD. I'm looking forward to getting some relief soon!

I found all your posts super super helpful and they've helped me on a not so good day


----------



## AlexP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, I can relate to what you're going through. The nice thing about this forum is sharing common experiences and hopefully helping others! I have been on Paxil myself for 6 months. It has been good and bad. About 50/50. It has helped my day to day anxiety, and allowed me to function, but it has had some side effects. They started me on 20 mg, and I noticed I did pretty well on it once I got through the initial couple of weeks. I was able to come out of my shell more and not be so scared of random situations. However after about 4 months I had a couple of really severe panic attacks which landed me in the ER. They came on suddenly and in one case I was literally shaking the whole day. My doctor then upped my dosage of paxil to 37.5 mg and things got a bit better for awhile although I was VERY tired for awhile. I felt like I was moving in slow motion a lot. But I figured my anxiety and panic was cured.

However more recently I have been having this brain fog and I feel like some days I can barely move and don't grasp things very well. And I had another panic attack. And I am getting these crazy mood swings where I feel rage and just want to lash out. The sexual side effects have been worse since I went up my dose, not as bad as when I was on 20mg. So I am thinking I am going to ask my doc to lower my dose back to 20mg, or taper me off paxil and try me on Klonopin which I tried years ago and to this day has helped my anxiety more than anything else.

All that said, Paxil is decent for social anxiety if you tolerate it but I think it works better from what I have heard with a tiny dose benzo to level things off a bit. Hope my experience helps you some.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Tell me if i am wrong : to increase dose of paxil, you have to up 10mg each 2weeks ? I'm right ?


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, if it helped your anxiety that's good. You were just impatient. I think 20mg or 25mg Paxil CR may be the good dose for you. Starting an SSRI can induce mania especially when increased too quickly, you could also use a mood stabilizer to relax you and ease the jitterness until you adjust to it. Paxil is the only SSRI effective in treating social anxiety.

On the other hand, you are right about the cons. Paxil is a very potent SSRI with a short half life which makes stopping it difficult.. you have to taper it. If you are on 20, you must go down to 10, then 5mg etc..


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Aoc153 said:


> Until about a year ago I suffered from pretty heavy social anxiety disorder. I went to see a therapist, and she recommended I go to my doctor to get a prescription for an SSRI.
> 
> I was prescribed Paxil and started out with 10mg, but became impatient after two weeks with absolutely no results (even though the doctor said it would take 3-4 weeks). I moved up to 20 mg, and didn't feel much at first. Then all of the sudden a week later it hit me. Nearly ALL of my social anxiety was obliterated. I gave a presentation for a class, and I wasn't even freaking out, something I never thought would happen. I really improved my relationships that I had with friends from my pre-S.A.D. days... I was finally able to just relax and talk to somebody.
> 
> ...


I don't think what you described is psychosis... Not even close. Psychosis usually involves hallucinations and the like. It's "that" kind of loss of contact with reality...


----------

